# Paulas Shards 3K BCE - 1300



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36LxPvnc75g&feature=related These range from about 3000 BC to around 900 AD. The oldest is second row 2nd from l. It's a Punctate from Early Woodland Peroid. Top two Fabric Impressed around 900 AD Proto-Mississippian Peroid. Last one top row and middle 3rd row Complicated Stamp Late Woodland Peroid 500-1150 AD


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 2, 2008)

Top middle is Burnished from 1100 to mid 1400s Mississipian Peroid. 1st one third row Check Stamped from the Late Woodland Peroid 500-1150 AD. Most of the flakes and chips are Chert which was mined in Allendale Co. w/ is 80 or so miles from me. Bottom row 1 and 2 are I belive flint. I know it's not from around here. These came from Burke Co. Ga.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are very nice.   Very cool artifacts[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 3, 2008)

Neat stuff. Around here Indian artifacts are few and far between, supposedly. I have found alot of pieces and a few whole arrow heads and a nice 8 to 10 inch grubing tool. Found a few pestals too. One where all five fingers of a tiny hand worn into it over a long period.

 There is a large mound in Pensacola but a deal was struck and a few scabs payed off so alot of clay could be put ontop and a nice big office building built on top of the clay right on the water front by the local power company. They say that no Indians made settlements in this area but there are alot of artifacts. The idiots forget that many locals have been in this area for a very long time. In fact some families have been here for nearly 200 years. Thats what happens when outside help comes in to do the archy work. It all gets stolen and sold of on Ebay.


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to see you are saving the artifacts of your area. Back between 1981-1983, I lived in the pinon pines in a trailer outside the ghosttown of Fierro, New Mexico (near Silver City). Because I had to walk some two miles periodically to get water from a natural spring, I had the opportunity to explore the countryside in ways most city folk would consider too burdensome. I collected buckets-full of Mimbreno Apache polychrome pottery shards; they litter the countryside thick as fleas on a mongrel's backside. Additionally, flint artifacts, effigies, and an occasional metate were found. Imagine this: I lived in a small trailer without heat, water, electricity, and the rig pulling all this, a 1969 Dodge pick-up was out of commission. Like something out of Steinbeck's Cannery Row, a la New Mexico, there were a few disenchanteds also living in this ghosttown. We all pulled together in our poverty. One guy, an expatriate New York stockbroker, rigged up a 55-gallon drum, painted black, as a shower system. Another, a former Gypsy Joker outlaw motorcyclist, was always cooking up a mean pot of (meatless) beans and everyone was welcome. Those who ventured into the (Silver) city would dumpster dive for produce (and whatever edibles could be found). Homemade flour tortillas were a staple and everyone was sated physically and emotionally. We didn't have much but we had each other. In the midst of all this  were the surrounding mountains perpetually shrouded in dark shades of wonder. They were part of our special community. All those who had come before were joined with us. All were family. There was a common thread with the past, the present and the future which I have yet to reenact and experience as I did in this land of enchantment so many moons ago. Think I'll leave behind civilization and strike out for the territories. Bet you'd like to be so footloose and fulla fancy my friends.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi  Osia   Nice artifacts ! I started artifact hunting before bottles but would see glass shards wondered what whole bottle looked like ? I think one leads to the other , did  Paula find those ? thanks ,Digsws


----------



## Simplyme (Apr 4, 2008)

Way to go Paula!


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 4, 2008)

I dug out a few of my own pot sherds. Late Woodland period from VA.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 4, 2008)

Drilled for hanging the pot.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 4, 2008)

Rim piece. Something personal about a sherd with a perfect thumb print...


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 4, 2008)

inside texture...


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 4, 2008)

Typical outer textures. These came from near ocean so have oyster shell temper.


----------

